# Ramshorm snails.. give me info !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am getting some of these little guys, i hear they bread A LOT. so i am setting up an african cichlid tank, am i able to put them in the same tank and have them be alright or will they be food ? thanks !


----------

